# National Club Stogie Herf



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

OK, I have thought about this since experiencing my first herf, why the hell dont we all get together in some cool place and do a national herf? I think we should all hit Ponyman in the Cayman Islands this coming winter, smoke our asses off and have a great time?

Who is up for it? My SWMBO said that would be cool, so thats all the conirmaion i need. 

Cheers!
George


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

A National Herf would be awesome. I'd love to meet you all. That being said, while I'd LOVE to hit the Caymans ... (looks through my wallet and finds lint) ... that might be a little tough. Besides, once my baby arrives, I'll be outta comission for a little while. 

However, if any of you ever visit NYC, Club Macanudo is waiting to host a big ole herf.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

NYC would be cool for a summer national herf, I am still heading to the caymans in the fall or winter!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

altbier said:


> OK, I have thought about this since experiencing my first herf, why the hell dont we all get together in some cool place and do a national herf? I think we should all hit *Ponyman* in the Cayman Islands this coming winter, smoke our asses off and have a great time?
> 
> Who is up for it? My SWMBO said that would be cool, so thats all the conirmaion i need.
> 
> ...


You just gave me a new name Amigo! :r 
Mmmmm! Blue water, 85F winter temp. cuban cigars anywhere you go dancing to reggae music while drinking Pina colada and smoking still! doing a lot of water sports while smoking! eating and smoking! Mon! everything is associated with smoking!!! I need a cigar right now.

Salud!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> A National Herf would be awesome. I'd love to meet you all. That being said, while I'd LOVE to hit the Caymans ... (looks through my wallet and finds lint) ... that might be a little tough. Besides, once my baby arrives, I'll be outta comission for a little while.
> 
> However, if any of you ever visit NYC, Club Macanudo is waiting to host a big ole herf.


Pare Ko! (my friend in filipino, I guess!) I would love to meet at least 750 members sounds like somewhere in Uncle Sam's place! *but,* Anybody who visit cayman let me know! even just you and me George, I know a place very close to cayman Amigo, they said It's cheaper by the dozen 

Salud!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

So what places are there near you that can house 50 people who like to smoke and drink?

Shall we look at gran, little, or cayman brac? Where are the bet beaches?

what is this little island you were talking about?


----------

